# Forum > News > Contests >  Giving away 1x Any blizz store mount!

## Vengfull

*Update: Contest over.*

WINNER IS #28

*Jadd* - Jadd please PM me with what region you would like it to be bound too

----------


## phantom325

There are many, many reasons I love Ownedcore.
- The people here feel more like family to me than random forum people (even leechers!)
- Amazing stuff is posted here
- Most of the time, people here release what they find relatively quick, and don't keep it to themselves. (Except some people)
- You can meet people from all over the world
- You can get some sick deals on trades
- The moderators aren't stuck-up douchebags (except JD.) jk jk <3
- People are awesome and give away valuable stuff, just to be generous
- There is a bunch of awesome guides
- Most of the exploits on here are absolutely amazing, like the de-syncing and learning of cool stuff

----------


## Folien97

Pretty much what the poster above me stated. T

he people on this forum is a lot nicer than the people on random forums, the public guides are awesome, and so are the exploits and the fact that it's released to the public makes me cry a little.
Awesome mods as well, not like on MMO were they ban you for anything o.O

Edit: Do you choose winner based on ass-licking or do you roll? :3

----------


## Vengfull

Its based on /roll at the time of end so midnight GMT at the end of the month i will get a post count and then /roll 1-XXX in wow and which ever one comes in wins

----------


## kozzzan

Tbh, Phantom pretty much said it all.. 
Way to ruin it for all of us Phantom! 

GRAB YER FORKS, AND FIND HIM!



Mhm, anyways.

Main reason for me loving OwnedCore is that you don't have to donate to find lots of good stuff here.
I didn't pay for until a couple of months ago, and i did it because i felt that it actually deserved my money because i've got out so much out of this site, for free.

And they don't ban you from posting and such without a reason, like AJ does :@ (those mfers just banned me out of nowhere, only had like 3 posts, and none of them were in any way bad!  :Frown:  )



PS. Let's stop bumping this so it hopefully gets buried down, before anyone else sees it, 1/3 chance that we get a mount! 
I like my chances if this happens..

----------


## JD

@phantom325

Ban. <3

----------


## Thaadevil

Cuz I pwn n00bZ sow gimme pl0x 0.o haha(;

Because the community is awsome here and everyone helps everyone(:

----------


## CimSlunt

Why i love OC so much?

My main reason i signed up here was for the Emu servers section but since registering ive dabbled in all sorts of stuff.
Hacking (Back when we accepted that sort of thing)
Private servers
Model editing
Program making
Even pretending to be a pre-teen blonde babe with an addiction to WoW and stingy parents so i had to result in sending pics to dirty old men in return for a 30Day GTC. (It works  :Wink: )

I've Learnt alot of stuff from the OC community, And also given stuff back in return.

----------


## Vengfull

> Even pretending to be a pre-teen blonde babe with an addiction to WoW and stingy parents so i had to result in sending pics to dirty old men in return for a 30Day GTC. (It works )



Ok if thats not disturbing i dont know what is.... But still its a win LOL

----------


## Razkaz

> There are many, many reasons I love Ownedcore.
> - The people here feel more like family to me than random forum people (even leechers!)
> - Amazing stuff is posted here
> - Most of the time, people here release what they find relatively quick, and don't keep it to themselves. (Except some people)
> - You can meet people from all over the world
> - You can get some sick deals on trades
> - The moderators aren't stuck-up douchebags (except JD.) jk jk <3
> - People are awesome and give away valuable stuff, just to be generous
> - There is a bunch of awesome guides
> - Most of the exploits on here are absolutely amazing, like the de-syncing and learning of cool stuff


Haha that's so sick!
I feel the exact opposite way of all the things you listed xD
Are you serious :O??

----------


## Elektropop

I love OwnedCore becuse Vengfull is here /asslick

----------


## madden92

I love OwnedCore becuse Vengfull is here /asslick =)) *akward silence* Oh yes...thats true

----------


## Vengfull

Ironicly even though i hate stated it is not based on ass licking you all continue to do so....

----------


## Confucius

I like it because it has a good community, with a strong group of core members.

----------


## HI5

What I hate about OC:
The community... I hate every single one of you, and even thought you all make me angry I'll list some of the most annoying ppl here:

2d - he always seem to be in a GOOD MOOD, and that makes me extremaly mad.
eSko - always so polite and nice to everyone, and he also like D3  :Mad: 
Jaerin  - he borrowed me D3 beta account for FREE, I mean why would someone even do that?! disgusting!
Confucius  - always making me angry by not acting like a douche
Relican  - doing interviews with developers, WTF would someone ever do such a thing?!?!
KuRioS  - always wandering around, talking about that boring BodyBuilding or w/e that thing its called, and banning spammers...
JD  - Playing that boring Starcraft game, streaming it and making bad websites  :Mad: 

And finally at the top of that... Freefall... this guy is the worst, always talking about that hidious Alizee and linking me her pictures on skype, he also never quits talking about sports! 
and the worst part is that he's D3 section moderator which literally makes me wanna rip his head off  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 

If I forgot to list anyone, it just probably means you make me even more angry and that's why I don't even wanna talk about you!

I also truly h8 all that users who make stupid contests and give stuff away for free, that's just horrible!

So there, that's why I HATE OC.

----------


## Relican

> Attachment 6948
> What I hate about OC:
> The community... I hate every single one of you, and even thought you all make me angry I'll list some of the most annoying ppl here:
> 
> 2d - he always seem to be in a GOOD MOOD, and that makes me extremaly mad.
> eSko - always so polite and nice to everyone, and he also like D3 
> Jaerin  - he borrowed me D3 beta account for FREE, I mean why would someone even do that?! disgusting!
> Confucius  - always making me angry by not acting like a douche
> Relican  - doing interviews with developers, WTF would someone ever do such a thing?!?!
> ...


Thanks for the name throwing there, boss.  :Wink:

----------


## Cruven123

Well i love OC since this is the site where i can post exploration and meet other explorers  :Smile:

----------


## olieh

*Removed due to cringiness*

----------


## Znuff

I don't love OwnedCore. I just want the mount.

----------


## caraddict

Nice community here, been here for quite a few years and kept coming back  :Smile:

----------


## Confucius

> Attachment 6948
> What I hate about OC:
> The community... I hate every single one of you, and even thought you all make me angry I'll list some of the most annoying ppl here:
> 
> 2d - he always seem to be in a GOOD MOOD, and that makes me extremaly mad.
> eSko - always so polite and nice to everyone, and he also like D3 
> Jaerin  - he borrowed me D3 beta account for FREE, I mean why would someone even do that?! disgusting!
> Confucius  - always making me angry by not acting like a douche
> Relican  - doing interviews with developers, WTF would someone ever do such a thing?!?!
> ...


Yeah that Freefall guy, always up in Confucius's business!

----------


## HI5

Also I forgot to say I truly h8 all that users who make contests and give stuff away for free, that's just horrible!

----------


## Freefall552

> Attachment 6948
> What I hate about OC:
> The community... I hate every single one of you, and even thought you all make me angry I'll list some of the most annoying ppl here:
> 
> 2d - he always seem to be in a GOOD MOOD, and that makes me extremaly mad.
> eSko - always so polite and nice to everyone, and he also like D3 
> Jaerin  - he borrowed me D3 beta account for FREE, I mean why would someone even do that?! disgusting!
> Confucius  - always making me angry by not acting like a douche
> Relican  - doing interviews with developers, WTF would someone ever do such a thing?!?!
> ...


That saddens my heart.  :Frown:

----------


## Marcelek

I love Ownedcore because the people in here seems to be more relaxed about the game than on other forums. apart from that I am able to find nice guides and exploites in here

----------


## 2dgreengiant

I love HI5.

Ontopic:

I have been here for over 5 years. Been a donor, conrtib, elite, legendary, mod, super mod, admin for like 5 mins (trolol). Pretty much sums up about me and OC. I don't need reasons as my actions can show it  :Smile:

----------


## Archijs

I just buy stuff here, because its not availible anywhere else on the web. 
/roll lucky number

----------


## giack44

Just ... I like ownedcore .. That's all! :|

----------


## bu_ba_911

I love Ownedcore, because it gives me a purpose and reason to learn the Coding skills that I've been meaning to get around to learning before transferring to a University  :Smile: 

And it's fun to help people, especially when it's your work they need help with  :Big Grin: !!!

----------


## Jadd

I'm just here for HI5 (and his jew superpowers)

----------


## Freefall552

> I'm just here for HI5 (and his jew superpowers)


You don't know what you're getting yourself into, he's bad for you!

----------


## Mephistroth

I love Ownedcore because of threads like this

----------


## Emisary

pretty much love the community :P

----------


## Killalots

Although I miss MMOwned circa 2008, I LOVE Ownedcore 2012 alot more.

@Phantom325 said it all :3

-Killalots

----------


## jackie1337

I have been on the sites for a few years. 
Im not so much of a contributer but I it always nice to share something when you find a new thing.
I love the exploration and exploit section.

And never had any problem with any member so far a great site! ^^

----------


## Andeby

Great community, great threads, so many useful things to find.
Found some really cool stuff thanks to this website and its userbase.

----------


## TehVoyager

I personally love the community and the creativity that comes out of it.

----------


## SwInY

purple monkey dishwasher.

----------


## Prylozap

I love ownedcore because the community is awesome, people can buy/sell/trade easily, news updates are common, and you don't have to feel afraid to ask questions!

----------


## Silfwerfisq

You get the chance to see unexplored parts of the game by most people, sort of feeling unique you know. You also get the chance to improve yourself with tips/videos in order to maybe develop exploits/bots or whatever you might be into.

----------


## geekdude2001

I enjoy learning about the latest hacks/bots. I'm not gonna lie  :Smile:

----------


## Freefall552

I love telling* HI5* how rediculous anime is.

----------


## Thurok

Pretty much what phantom325 said, seriously, Ownedcore is an unique community. Who agress with me?

----------


## Freefall552

> Pretty much what phantom325 said, seriously, Ownedcore is an unique community. Who agress with me?


Unique indeed!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Destony

Dem exploits.

----------


## trendkilla254

Ownedcore uses tapatalk.
Ownedcore is up to date.
ownedcore has the best community.
Ownedcore has the best bots.
Ownedcore staff leads users in the right directiion.
Ownedcore owns.
Ownedcore let me post my own bot for swtor.
Ownedcore let's me enjoy my games the way I want to not the way someone I pay to play their game dictates.

Blizzard will tell u that dictates bad.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk w2

----------


## blaize9

The community of ownedcore is just not seen anywhere else on the internet. Also Most of the people here are respectful and very talented.

----------


## Vengfull

*Freefall552* : *Ive told you already on the box - Stop replying please or i will void your entrys to the compertition.*

----------


## turrter

I love it for it contest and for his model editing section

----------


## ejdar

This place actually was the first wow forums website i saw when i join wow, the first love is hard to forget they say  :Smile: 
I like it for the repack that it had and model editing.
Now i like it for the guides mostly.

----------


## Azraeil

You can hate this place and have tones of enemies or love it and have nothing.
Think i go to love, especially the guide section

----------


## Zswizzy

There are many, many reasons I love Ownedcore.
- The people here feel more like family to me than random forum people (even leechers!)
- Amazing stuff is posted here
- Most of the time, people here release what they find relatively quick, and don't keep it to themselves. (Except some people)
- You can meet people from all over the world
- You can get some sick deals on trades
- The moderators aren't idiots
- People are awesome and give away valuable stuff, just to be generous
- There is a bunch of awesome guides
- Most of the exploits on here are absolutely amazing, like the de-syncing and learning of cool stuff

----------


## Vengfull

*Zswizzy* - Your entry is void in this compertition for copy and pasting phantom325's post. - For this the you will not win if your number rolls in.

----------


## SysMunky

I've come to view Ownedcore as a place for people that like to know how things work- from people sharing ideas and views for the emu servers to bots to model editing and beyond, its a forum with people taht have (and share) knowledge so that those who want to can play around with whats under the hood for fun. It is a tight knit group of people that are active and I've not yet found anyone who hasn't been friendly or helpful.

----------


## Ninifay

Why do I love Ownedcore?

I love the people on the site. I play World of Warcraft and can find anything I need on here from gametime, cheats, to bots.
I also get a heads up for ban waves or things to look out for! 

 :Smile:

----------


## TommyT

I love ownedcore because when i tell my friends about new exploits and how to get cheap gametime for gold they get the impression that iam some super l33t haxxor and it makes my epeen get hard
haha

----------


## Akilleez

> - The people here feel more like family (even leechers like myself ;])
> - Amazing stuff is posted here
> - Most of the time, people here release what they find relatively quick, and don't keep it to themselves
> - The moderators aren't stuck-up
> - People are awesome and give away valuable stuff, just to be generous
> - There is a bunch of awesome guides
> - Most of the exploits on here are absolutely amazing


All of the above!
And because even though I don't have much to contribute (yet) I can still be part of the whole experience!

----------


## Nyarly

Ownedcore ? This sucks, MMOwned was way better !

But really,



> There are many, many reasons I love Ownedcore.
> - The people here feel more like family to me than random forum people (even leechers!)
> - Amazing stuff is posted here
> - Most of the time, people here release what they find relatively quick, and don't keep it to themselves. (Except some people)
> - You can meet people from all over the world
> - You can get some sick deals on trades
> - The moderators aren't stuck-up douchebags (except JD.) jk jk <3
> - People are awesome and give away valuable stuff, just to be generous
> - There is a bunch of awesome guides
> - Most of the exploits on here are absolutely amazing, like the de-syncing and learning of cool stuff


That was good, it's exactly what i feel  :Smile: 
Amazing content, amazing people, amazing spirit, amazing skills and on so much topics !
Ownedcore's community is the best i've ever seen.

Also, i want to marry hi5.
Too bad he hates himself for making a contest i won few months ago  :Frown:

----------


## Magroth

Although, as you can see by my profile I am fairly new to this website, I have heard many great thing about it. I decided to sign up a few days ago, as my main hobby is playing MMO RPG games which I get too distracted in.  :Wink: 
Even though I have only just arrived in the 'Owned Core' scene, I am liking what's going on here. There are endless amounts of friendly and helpful members on here, alongside the well-laid out and easy to navigate UI and content which gets straight to the point yet being very helpful and detailed in the process.
It feels like I haven't even scratched the surface of the vast quantity of content, friendly members/staff and what not (probably because I haven't ;D), but I am enjoying what I am seeing so far, and hopefully will do in the future.

That's pretty much the reason why I like/love OwnedCore

^-^

(p.s. I would also really appreciate it if someone could PM me if they have a WoW EU Lvl 60 Pally  :Wink: , I really need (well want) one!).

----------


## utinil

I normally just leech off of forums, OwnedCore is so full of useful people and tools that I couldn't help but register and contribute. 
The amount of posts I have seen with people offering to customize programs just to help people out is quite refreshing. 
OwnedCore also is designed cleanly so that it is easy to use and find what you need.
Finally the moderators actually do a good job of keeping things clean

----------


## Peasodecesar

in addition to some things yet posted, 
!!!! I'm hypnotized by KuRIoS avatar !!!!

----------


## Nyarly

Since the OP is banned i don't think this contest will end  :Stick Out Tongue: 
But it's always nice to see why people love this website anyway.

----------


## Narudan

If I remember right it was a 7 day ban, so there is hope

----------


## SwInY

*Please know this is still live,
Please read below.*




> [8:26:50 PM] Vengfull: swiny can you do me a favour
> [8:27:10 PM] Vengfull: Post the next thing i say at this thread on ownedcore. 
> 
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/news...e-mount-5.html (Giving away 1x Any blizz store mount!)
> [8:27:55 PM] Vengfull: The contest is still live, I have recieved a ban for my own stupidity for this i do accept the consequences - Rest assured this compertition is still live.

----------


## Raz3rr

Awesome! Sounds great  :Smile:

----------


## Xel

Signing in for the contest.

EDIT: and yeah, OwnedCore is the best since you actually need to read the starting posts
before answering ^^

----------


## RandomKid12

The community is the epitome of AWESOME!

----------


## mariaaulman

Hey

He surely gave out to much presents = ban.
Haha.
He will surely not at anytime give somebody this free mount...

Anyways:

I love ownedcore because there are such crazy thready like this one. ;D
Regards

----------


## RoyalMachine

I love OwnedCore because it Owns Blizzard

----------


## XGamerX

I love ownedcore because.

1337 exploits
1337 bots
1337 ppl
1337 games

end rant.... GIEF MOUNT!

----------


## jebus47

I like to use the buying/selling/trading forums work in game , play for free i love owned core because i like to get in on this kinda stuff fuuu ya!

----------


## Lefaye

i love it cause it gives me a chance to boost my mount collection. as a collector i would like to have at least 150 mounts before mop and im currently standing at 146!

----------


## Bigmamma12

There are many, many reasons I love Ownedcore. Even that i'm new user, i started to like ownedcore really much. And here is the details why:
- The people here feel more like family to me than random forum people (even leechers!)
- Amazing stuff is posted here & Also it great Staff members.
- You can get some sick deals on trades
- People are awesome and give away valuable stuff, just to be generous
- It's great guys around this community
- They are helpful & Awesome and they help if it's needed. And it's like 24/7 support.
- Staff team is very active. (for the most)
- It's an very known community from all over the world.
- It's great releases.
- EVERYTHING IS AWESOME.

PM me if i win xD haha.. i just tried to explain my feelings about OwnedCore.

----------


## Darkelfin

I've been here a very long time xD, and never really posted much. I am usually shy about posting on forums and things. I will try to contribute more because this forum has helped me in alot of different ways and I love the community and how nice everyone is ^^'

-Probably one of the laziest leechers ever.

----------


## Yixin

Great forum where ppl could talk/communicate/and hf :Big Grin:

----------


## Vengfull

Last 14 hours! Get posting people.

----------


## simeonch

Because ownedcore is the site where I can see the newest and sickest exploits.
Because ownedcore is the site allowing creativity for model editers / world creators.
Because ownedcore is a great community.
Because I log here every day, and enjoy my stay.

----------


## Nyarly

Gratz Jadd!

----------

